#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Concert Oum in Rotterdam op 15 december

## fatima50

Volgende week treedt Oum op in de Doelen, Rotterdam! Wie gaat er ook?  :love: 

https://www.dedoelen.nl/agenda/?p=3#...anse_soul/Oum/

----------

